# New house and NO overhangs



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

I am trying to be a good 'dad' and just suggesting to daughter and her husband who are going to build a new house in a tract subdivision. When we went to view a while back I was totally amazed that the houses had no overhangs. Is it that much cheaper or quicker for that style, OR is that the new'modern' style that people are wanting these days?? Does a overhang serve a useful purpose on the ends of the house?? also the front edges? Or is it they can build closer to the lot lines for setback reasons without that part??? In small lot, subdivisions?? Im I correct to be concerned about this or forget it and let it go??? Nice 'looking' big house on inside!!


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

an overhang is essential to have a soffit vent.
Dont use vented drip edge, just say no, dont do it.

RooferJim

www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

The style has been around for years, out here on the wet coast of canada I really don't think it's a good idea. Did a re-roof last year that involved adding eaves and rakes, it's quite a job but the stucco doesn't leak anymore.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 15, 2003)

*Overhangs*

Every Architect-designed house without overhangs that I have seen in the past ten years gets overhangs within five. The overhangs keep the water away from the walls, allow entry for attic air via the soffits as Jim said, keep the snowmelt away from the house, etc.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Really helps the windows. I have 3 foot overhangs on my rambler and it makes the windows last much longer. Windows are probably the most expensive update on any house.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Overhangs on gable ends are to protect the wall and foundation perimeter from rain and snow melt. These are often omitted for cost cutting. I personally think it looks aweful. I actually added "ladders" to my last house when we re-roofed just for looks. That and window shutters made a huge difference!

Anyway, if there's no overhangs on the pitched sides of the roof... there will be roof problems due to no ventilation (these can include shingle lift, premature failure, moss growth, etc) you could also have moisture problems in the attic and in the house as everyone here has already stated.

Some people in high wind areas will argue that overhangs create lift... and they're right but you can position the house, the overhangs and such in certain ways to avoid the prevailing winds. You can use drop trusses (my preference) so the overhangs are load bearing in and of themselves and dont rely on basically the sheathing to support them. These areas also probably require hurricane straps for rafters and trusses anyway.

I'm in the Adirondacks, which is not typically considered a high wind area...nor are their hurricane codes, etc. Yet I build right, so my house and garage held up to 70mph sustained winds in January. There were houses within a couple of miles that lost their entire roofs!

Search on google for ventilation, shingles, insulation and find some reading material to give your daughter... let them become educated and ask the questions to the builder. When they dont like the answers they'll switch builders and you'll be the good Dad without meddling. 

CR


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I guess that no one is familiar with Spanish Mission style homes. Quite a few around here.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Teetor, that is a completely diffierent scenario.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

thats a pimp house if I ever say one. Or maybee the world wide headquarters of taco bell.

RooferJim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Aaron, I was making a funny. I guess that it didn't translate well. We have quite a few of them here, 0 roof loss during hurricanes.

I'd like to se a pic of the post reference.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

In that case, LMAO.


----------

